# moroccan chocolate hash and how to make it.



## Nikki (Mar 24, 2012)

hello from Greece dudes! im planning to grow moroccan choco but i have no idea how.

-what kind of seeds should i order and from where?

-i wanna buy a hydroponic machine but i have no idea where can i get one of these here in Greece and how much do they cost.

-how to turn the green plant into choco hash.

i saw some pics and guides,but they confused me.i dont know the terms, (for example what is "bubble","oil",etc.) i must have a conversation with you guys so i can understand.its impossible for me to learn with links.i need to talk.peace hommies! :icon_smile:


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what you're calling "chocolate" nikki... the big difference betweem 'oil' and 'bubble' is that bubble hash is almost nothing but trichomes, and oil is an "extraction"... of all essential oils, not 'just' thc...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

> I'm not sure what you're calling "chocolate" nikki..



Maybe this is what they are meaning Hick, but not sure.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=14302&postcount=1



			
				 from above link said:
			
		

> Hashish (often shortened to hash, and also referred to by countless slang terms such as **** or chocolate) is a psychoactive drug derived from the Cannabis sativa plant. It is solid, of varying hardness and pliability, softening under heat. Its colour can vary from reddish brown to black, and can also be greenish or golden. It is usually smoked in pipes, and sometimes in joints mixed with tobacco or Cannabis buds.




Some hash is made from dried bud and leaves that are shifted through a very tight woven silk screen.

Bubble hash is a cold water extraction method where you use ice, water and green bud and leaves(I prefer green, some use dry) and a very tight woven screen. My bubble bags  of usable bubble hash use 25 to 73 microns in size for the screen.

I prefer bubble hash over the dry sifted bud type


----------



## Nikki (Mar 24, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Maybe this is what they are meaning Hick, but not sure.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=14302&postcount=1
> 
> 
> ...



yes,by chocolate i mean hash,the golden/brown "plasteline".thank you for the info,but it made me more confused. xD sorry.what is "shifted thru a tight woven silk screen" or "microns" or "what is bubble hash? the golden/brown plasteline i mean,aka choco?" and how do you EXACTLY use the ice and the water in the whole process.im sorry dudes,i cant understand like this.plz pm me and we can talk there.thank you all for your time! peace hommies! :icon_smile:


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3817
a pictorial guide through the process of making bubble hash..  

you need the filtration bags, and you need trichome laden material..


----------



## Nikki (Mar 25, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3817
> a pictorial guide through the process of making bubble hash..
> 
> you need the filtration bags, and you need trichome laden material..




where can i get these bags from here in greece? and what does micron mean? and whats the trichome and where do i get it from?


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2012)

"microns" are the dimensions of the openings in the bags... the size of the holes in the mesh.
trichomes http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1981small deposits of crystallized resin emitted from glands of cannabis leaves. Trichomes are separated from plant matter by the use of various screens and agitation methods and purified into hash.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16474 <--more on trichomes

several here have found decent ones on ebay..


----------



## Nikki (Mar 25, 2012)

i read about aeroponics.is it better than hydroponics? also,i want the strongest moroccan seeds ever,do they have a name?


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 25, 2012)

Hick you have more patience then I do


----------



## Nikki (Mar 25, 2012)

hey man,gimme a break,im a noob.i have to talk with the guys thru pm or msn or something so i can understand.i didnt get born with mj knowledge.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2012)

None of us are born with mj knowledge.  We read and study and learn.  No one and no forum is going to be able to give you every bit of info your need to grow.  You are really going to have to do some of this yourself.  In addition, it is impossible for anyone to really set up another person's grow remotely. 

Are you going to grow inside?  Outside?  How much money do you have for this project?  Do you have the space?  Going from seed to finished product is about a 4-6 month process depending on what strain you choose.  It takes time, effort, study, dedication, research, love and money to grow mj.  Are you ready for a 4-6 month commitment and all it entails to get some bud that you can turn into hash?


----------



## Nikki (Mar 25, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> None of us are born with mj knowledge.  We read and study and learn.  No one and no forum is going to be able to give you every bit of info your need to grow.  You are really going to have to do some of this yourself.  In addition, it is impossible for anyone to really set up another person's grow remotely.
> 
> Are you going to grow inside?  Outside?  How much money do you have for this project?  Do you have the space?  Going from seed to finished product is about a 4-6 month process depending on what strain you choose.  It takes time, effort, study, dedication, research, love and money to grow mj.  Are you ready for a 4-6 month commitment and all it entails to get some bud that you can turn into hash?



HELL YEAH! im ready for everything! i cant wait to make my own moroccan bubblz.  i just need personal training. xD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2012)

Then let's get started:

So are you wanting to grow inside or outside?  How much money can you spend on this project?


----------



## Nikki (Mar 26, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Then let's get started:
> 
> So are you wanting to grow inside or outside?  How much money can you spend on this project?




ok.im growing outside,i cant afford the lights,i can get the soil and the fertiliser,order the best seeds ever and grow as many trees as i can in my balcony/garden.i was gonna ask about hydroponic or aeroponic systems,but i talked with a friend and it turns out to be a bit pain in the *** and expensive.xmmmm,pm me for detailed chat.thank you for your time! :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2012)

I like to chat through the forum so that others can take advantage of the exchange if they have similar questions.  

Start a new thread and ask everyone their favorite hash strain.  

Do you want to grow organically or do you want to use chemical nutrients?  You are going to need some kind of seed starting mix that has no nutrients in it.  What have you got available where you live as far as garden soil?  You are most likely not going to be able to simply plant them in the native soil.  

I think hydro and aero are better suited to indoor grows.


----------



## Nikki (Mar 26, 2012)

im growing out on my balcony,i dont need lights.  i just joined a greek forum and it has all the details i need.what im planning to do is to get lots of seeds of the best quality ever (IF is there anything like that) or at least the strongest ones and then put them in the soil of my pots.i will buy specific soil and fertiliser that i read about at the greek forum.


----------



## astrobud (Mar 26, 2012)

this thread is starting to sound like a stoner movie


----------



## Nikki (Mar 26, 2012)

astrobud said:
			
		

> this thread is starting to sound like a stoner movie



like "how high" with redman and method man! xD


----------

